# the best way to transport fish for a move



## Nolove83 (Mar 11, 2008)

im moving 9 hours away. and im wondering on the best way to ensure a safe trip for my fish.
whats your sugestions :-?


----------



## Jeepguy (Mar 19, 2008)

there is a good artical posted on the homepage today, check it out. A lot of stuff I never thought about, especially the part about NOT using tank water.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

I helped a friend move over 80 africans for 5hrs road trip...we prepare this out during the hot summer season by bagging 2-3 fish per bag...we use bags from the LFS since these bags are higher in depth we fill the bags only with 50% water and drop them in a large cooler which also contain some tank water and a thermometer...cover up the cooler with some blankets for extra insulation, we check thermometer 2 times in 5hrs everything was stable.


----------



## Nolove83 (Mar 11, 2008)

hey thanks i was thinkin in the same area. sounds like it shoundnt be a big deal

and that artical was great i wish i had seen it earler
:thumb:


----------

